# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Прошивка биос на ASUS M2A74-AM SE

## Slater

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите пожалуйста процедуру обновления биос на материнской плате ASUS M2A74-AM SE.
Материнская плата не определяет процессор. Прошивку для биос последней версии 0301, уже скачал. 

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Cheechako

:confused: Вроде всё достаточно подробно изложено на сайте ASUS'а, есть даже русскоязычная версия - если получится разобраться в машинном переводе :)

----------


## Slater

> :confused: Вроде всё достаточно подробно изложено на сайте ASUS'а, есть даже русскоязычная версия - если получится разобраться в машинном переводе :)


Спасибо!
_Добавлено через 2 часа 23 минуты 46 секунд_
биос прошил удачно через флэшку:)
но моя проблемма с (This CPU is not supported by this model. Please check CPU QVL on Asus websyte.) так и осталась:(
версию биоса скачал как положено под этот процессор, последнюю с официального сайта...
может материнку паленую продали?
что еще попробовать?

_Добавлено через 10 часов 29 минут 59 секунд_
Система пока работает стабильно:), синий экран не выдает (до прошивки выдавала)
на (This CPU is not supported by this model. Please check CPU QVL on Asus websyte.) не обращаю пока внимания, вылечил пропуском ожидания нажатия F1:D.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...проблемма с (This CPU is not supported...


А в список процессоров  для данной платы _оно_ входит?
Вопрос может обсуждаться на ASUSTek support'е (или по указанной там ссылке на AMD); есть смысл воспользоваться также "глобальным" поиском в Google/Yandex'е (окончательного решения может и не быть, но сам факт иногда примиряет с судьбой :yes:).

----------


## Slater

Процессор поддерживается.:yes:
система работает стабильно, синего экрана нет:)
а самое главное, процессор в эвересте при 100% загрузке нагревается до 60 градусов:), до прошивки биоса грелся до 75-79 градусов.:mad:
буду надеятся на хорошее.
если будут какие изменения напишу.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 28 секунд_



> (окончательного решения может и не быть, но сам факт иногда примиряет с судьбой ).


 согласен:yes:

----------


## Slater

Прошла неделя, все работает стабильно, глюков нет.
температура в эвересте при 100% загрузке 55 С:vseok:

----------


## Cheechako

> ...глюков нет...


Если сообщение осталось, то, по слухам :), возможен такой случай:
"Support CPU up to *95W* (Поддержка ЦПУ до 95W), АMD Athlon X2 6000 по официальным данным производителя требует *125W* в этом и не стыковка...у AMD есть два варианта этого процессора...Второй официально мамкой поддерживается с PCB - 1.01 и BIOS 0204. Первый вообще не поддерживается.. видимо он и попался.."
Соответственно, надо следить за температурами/охлаждением.

----------


## Slater

> "Support CPU up to 95W (Поддержка ЦПУ до 95W), АMD Athlon X2 6000 по официальным данным производителя требует 125W в этом и не стыковка...у AMD есть два варианта этого процессора...Второй официально мамкой поддерживается с PCB - 1.01 и BIOS 0204. Первый вообще не поддерживается.. видимо он и попался.."
> Соответственно, надо следить за температурами/охлаждением.


да, у меня именно 125W, вентилятор обязательно сменю;)

----------

